# Spray foam, that will not attack vinyl siding



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Never had any problems with the Hilti window and door foams.

Make sure you spritz the area with water just before and lightly mist it.

It will help speed the cure.


----------



## 34Ford (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah, good to know. I will have to look for it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=11


----------

